# AMD issues dramatic price cuts for triple-core CPUs



## redposter (Jun 29, 2007)

Just read about this news, A quick look at Intels price sheet reveals that AMD decided to price its X3 processors at the very low-end of Intels Core 2 Duo range. 
AMD issues dramatic price cuts for triple-core CPUs


----------

